# Advice for our first kitten



## LucyM (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi,

We are thinking about getting our first kitten soon. We would really like to get one as soon as possible (very excited!) but we have a one week holiday booked at the end of June. 

I think we would have to book the kitten into a cattery for our holiday. Do you think it would be advisable for us to wait until after the holiday or would it be fine to go to the cattery so soon after arriving?

Another question, we both work full time so would you advise getting one kitten or would two be best?

Thank you!


----------



## The Twins (Oct 11, 2009)

Definitely get two. We got brothers from the same litter and so so glad we did, they play together and sleep together and generally are inseperable. I'd get them at the same time tho and not weeks apart. Personally i'd not put a kitten into a cattery and you'd have to have had all its jabs first too, just so you know.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd wait til you came home til you got your new additions....i add an S as i agree that you should get 2 together, seeing as you work full time, they'll have eachother to play with when home alone


----------



## Smiler (Jan 10, 2010)

We got our first two kittens just a couple of weeks ago.

We both work full time so decided to get two littermates. We tried many rescue centres and no one would give us kittens cos we are out at work all day - not even the rescues I do voluntary work for! So, much against my beliefs we had to go to a breeder, as I refused to support 'back yard breeding' by going to a pet shop etc.

We ended up spending a long time finding a breeder that we trusted and that we felt was 'ethical' in our eyes (ie they did it as a hobby, obviously cared about the welfare of their cats and any resulting kittens, PKD free, didn't export kittens abroad, and so on). We started our search last November and as I said we got our kitties 2 weeks ago at 13 weeks old. There is no way I'd put them in a cattery at this age, they still need a fair bit of looking after and it would be mean to them so if I was you I'd wait. Or, ask the breeder if there was any possibility they could board them for you whilst you're away. Although, if you are going to take your time to find the right breeder and kittens, you might not get any before then anyhow!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

if it was me i would wait untel i had been on hollday and if worked long hour get two because i have two cats and they play together a lot and cat most of the time like a playmate


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes would look at getting two if you are both out working and ideally after your holiday. Do you really want kittens or would you perhaps like to offer a home to an older cat/(s)? 

If you are looking for a pedigree a lot of the breed clubs have a rehoming section but it pays to do a bit of research on the breed first before you approach them.


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

I know with My cattery you have to wait atleast 3 weeks after their jabs for them to stay because obviously they want to stop the threat of infection, so your kitten/s would have to be atleast 15/16 weeks before you go away. Like others have said I would get 2, we got Fifi on her own and I wish I had have got one of her brothers or sisters, now I am working she is constantly attention seeking etc, we are now looking at getting her a companion but it would have been so much easier to have done this when she was a kitten!


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

As others have said if i were u i would def get 2 kittens. we got oakley from cats protection back in september. at the time my oh was out of work so was home all the time and we didnt have a problem only having oakley, but now my oh works full time and me part time and oakley was getting lonely so we got him a play mate. it would have been so much easier if we got his brother at the same time as him but we didnt think about it at the time which i regret now. oakley and dillon are friends but it was hard work introducing them. and difinetly wait until after your holiday so u dont stress out a kitten with a cattery. sorry for the long reply i get carried away at times lol


----------



## LucyM (Apr 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your replies, very helpful and it is always good to get others opinions. 

So it looks like we will be getting two new additions to our home. I'm almost wishing that we hadn't booked to go on holiday now, I would have preferred to get the kittens instead!

I would really like to adopt rescue kittens if at all possible, does anyone have any recommendations of rescue centres in Buckinghamshire/ south-central England where you have had good experiences? 

Thank you!


----------

